# NF Atheists



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

crap this was meant for the NF board haha. well. I don't know where this discussion should go


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

One NF atheist reporting. 


Although I'm guessing the OP re-posted the thread where they originally intended...


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm an agnostic atheist, meaning I don't think that god(s) exist(s) but I recognize that I could be wrong in this judgment.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

I was so disappointed that this didn't go anywhere!


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

Make it go somewhere?

I know 2 INFPs, one of which being my mum, the other being a childhood friend. And 1 INFJ, who's my best mate who I've known for about 10 years. Both INFPs are actually atheist and whenever we've discussed spirituality, their answers they both seemed to be Te driven. With replies like "I don't see any evidence to support belief in a higher power" and other answers that were similar just paraphrased. Where as my INFJ friend is incredibly spiritual, so am I (not religious though lol).

I think if you were to look at it from an MBTI and cognitive functions viewpoint I imagine that Ti/Fe user would generally find it easier to perceive a so called "mystical" or "spiritual" experience. I imagine this would be due to the logic function that would be dissecting it to understand it being Ti, therefore subjective and more open to alternative meanings?


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

NowakiSelf said:


> Make it go somewhere?
> 
> I know 2 INFPs, one of which being my mum, the other being a childhood friend. And 1 INFJ, who's my best mate who I've known for about 10 years. Both INFPs are actually atheist and whenever we've discussed spirituality, their answers they both seemed to be Te driven. With replies like "I don't see any evidence to support belief in a higher power" and other answers that were similar just paraphrased. Where as my INFJ friend is incredibly spiritual, so am I (not religious though lol).
> 
> I think if you were to look at it from an MBTI and cognitive functions viewpoint I imagine that Ti/Fe user would generally find it easier to perceive a so called "mystical" or "spiritual" experience due to the logic function that would be dissecting it to understand it being Ti, therfore subjective and more open to alternative meanings.


Making it go somewhere is an excellent suggestion. Do you mean Ti/Fe as in Ti or Fe being the primary function and/or secondary? We just had a thread in the ENTP sub forum where many claimed atheism. (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si) in that order seems to break down the mythical/spiritual and logically look at it with skeptical or just don't believe.

I don't know that many NFs, not in real life at least. But the two I do know differ in how they describe it. An INFP who I'd describe as an agnostic and always searching for always searching for something spiritual. And an ENFP who is spiritual and pretty open to something mythical/spiritual: that life contains that unknown Divine something or other. 
@FePa can you shed some light? Or invite some NFs to shed some light?


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

@PolexiaSmallPox

I just meant Ti and Fe as judging functions in your MBTI type regardless of which one is preferred.

And that's what my initial thought would be on how most NTs would see religion/spirituality.

And to add to my last comment about the INFPs, they both seem open to the idea of religion which would probably be their Ne, but their Te seems to stop them having solid belief. I'd like to hear more from NFs too!


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

NowakiSelf said:


> @PolexiaSmallPox
> 
> I just meant Ti and Fe as judging functions in your MBTI type regardless of which one is preferred.
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. Got ya! 

Yeah, they seem open to it. From what I gather, not only based on the 1 INFP I know in real life.

Yes, hearing from some NFs would be interesting!


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Making it go somewhere is an excellent suggestion. Do you mean Ti/Fe as in Ti or Fe being the primary function and/or secondary? We just had a thread in the ENTP sub forum where many claimed atheism. (Ne-Ti-Fe-Si) in that order seems to break down the mythical/spiritual and logically look at it with skeptical or just don't believe.
> 
> I don't know that many NFs, not in real life at least. But the two I do know differ in how they describe it. An INFP who I'd describe as an agnostic and always searching for always searching for something spiritual. And an ENFP who is spiritual and pretty open to something mythical/spiritual: that life contains that unknown Divine something or other.
> @FePa can you shed some light? Or invite some NFs to shed some light?


Thank you for thinking of me, veninde
How are you, btw?


I'm personally agnostic with an inclination for science, raised as Catholic but not in a rigid way.
My grandfather, f.ex, is Candomble religion (the brasilian version of African entities) and my grandmother was a church goer everyday, what a mix!

Let's see, I know a God Believer ENFP @Lizabeth, a Christian @Nihom, another agnostic @Mr.Venture... @Bugs is ENTP but I don't know what he believes (and knowing him a bit, I imagine agnostic/atheist as well) @papillons, @babyBlueMe... @crumbs... @ai.tran.75...


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@FePa

Yes, I am an atheist.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Pft, I'm pretty much a cynical, skeptical agnostic in every way... 

.. Or I'm just 'grumpy' and 'blind'...


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

FePa said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, veninde
> How are you, btw?
> 
> 
> ...


Hei smukke!! ^_^ 

I'm well. Trying juggle home, work and my whim to start taking classes in psychology. 

And you? 

Thanx for inviting some peeps to join in! 

Your grandparents sounds like an interesting mix! ^_^


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

NF Atheist here.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

FePa said:


> Thank you for thinking of me, veninde
> How are you, btw?
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, FePa, I'm another agnostic. I was raised in a devout Christian family, though, and I was a devoted evangelical Christian for most of my teens and 20s.

(And @Nihom is an INFJ, by the way -- does he blend in with us ENFP's that well? I'm not sure whether he'd take that as a compliment or not, lol)


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Actually, FePa, I'm another agnostic. I was raised in a devout Christian family, though, and I was a devoted evangelical Christian for most of my teens and 20s.
> 
> (And @Nihom is an INFJ, by the way -- does he blend in with us ENFP's that well? I'm not sure whether he'd take that as a compliment or not, lol)


I am an NF at least. We share that much even though the functions are reversed in some cases I think?

Yes, I am a Christian.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

NowakiSelf said:


> @PolexiaSmallPox
> 
> I just meant Ti and Fe as judging functions in your MBTI type regardless of which one is preferred.
> 
> ...


I think I understand where you're going with this. I've wondered myself if ENFPs might be more inclined towards agnosticism rather than pure theism or pure atheism because of our Ne-Fi-Te combination. The Ne makes us open to possibliities, so that would probably be a factor (if what I'm thinking is true). When I was a Christian, I think my Te made me look for internal logic in my faith. I didn't think I could use logic or science to prove the correctness of faith, but that I could use logic to support that faith was credible (i.e., logic/science did not contradict faith, that the two could coexist in harmony). As an agnostic, I think my Te combines with my Ne and Fi to produce the stance that, while I no longer believe in god myself, I also know that I can't logically or scientifically prove or disprove the existence of a deity. So although I no longer believe, I'm not going to say that my disbelief is correct beyond a shadow of a doubt, or judge others who do believe as being stupid or naive. (Sorry for not explaining the Fi part just yet...I have an idea but it's too early in the morning for me to articulate it clearly -- I think the Fi part has to do with my latter statement, about not judging others for their belief or disbelief).


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Nihom said:


> I am an NF at least. We share that much even though the functions are reversed in some cases I think? .


Yes I know, but I thought that she was calling you an ENFP -- I think it might have just looked that way because she stuck you in the middle of all of us...or because you're tagged


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Lizabeth said:


> Yes I know, but I thought that she was calling you an ENFP -- I think it might have just looked that way because she stuck you in the middle of all of us...or because you're tagged


Nops, I know he's an INFJ, but it was NF in general


Would you believe there's a correlation between N-doms at any kind + Fe more inclined to religion?


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

@FePa is right @PolexiaSmallPox, I'm agnostic in principle, with a slight leaning toward the spiritual side. I'm a big believer in the power of _doubt_ to lead us to greater - even transcendental - wisdom. I was raised with a religion as a base, and have since incorporated many other spiritual practices, but the fundament of my beliefs is in recognizing:
1) What questions do we ask
2) How do we get our answers
3) The limits of those methods

Sometimes I get jealous of others, religious and atheists alike, for the sheer amount of faith and certainty they express. Watching them, it can seem like their beliefs carry them through difficult life situations with the momentum of a steam-powered locomotive. Having said that, I feel in some respects like I was "called" to remain an agnostic - it's certainly the only path that seems to fit.

And anytime I need inspiration to remind me of that, I just go read Hoffstadter's book GEB again.


----------

